# issue with terminal, cannot use clear



## kxyd (Mar 16, 2021)

I recently deleted some old packages I do not use anymore(ghc and steam utils) via pkg. For some reason, I cannot use the clear command on my user account.

The weird thing is that, technically these 2 actions(deleting old packages and not being able to use a command) are unrelated.

However, I can use clear when I am root.

the output when I type clear is that:

```
/etc/termcap", line 4774, terminal 'xterm-kitty': merge changes type of AX from boolean to string
terminals database is inaccessible
```
Any Ideas what I can do to fix that?

Thanks in advance,

kxyd


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2021)

kxyd said:


> ```
> 'xterm-kitty'
> ```


Set your TERM correctly.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 16, 2021)

Uhm, xterm-kitty SHOULD be supported though (of course only makes sense when your terminal emulator acutally IS kitty: https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/). So, maybe something is broken in termcap here?

I'd assume just setting TERM to 'xterm' instead should be a workaround.


----------

